# Llano Eagles



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

The Baldies are back at their nest site near Llano Tx. You can shoot from the road there is a paved pull off. However they changed nests last year so you need to walk a bit from the paved area to get a shot. They are feeding the young now but you can't see the chicks yet. It wasn't the best of conditions today way too dark but Sunday I'll go back and try for some flying pics. One of them brought in a fresh kill while I was there but I missed the shot  This pic is one of them calling out when the other one landed. I was told its the female but I'm not sure on that. You need binos or a camera to see them well but you can see them without anything. Its less than 100yd to the nesting tree from the road. Best spot I found to get them in the next is toward Llano almost where the hard packed dirt ends. Not many branches if you are there and pointing back towards the nest. A guy I met there showed me the spot  They are pretty active hunting and feeding the chick(s). They are magnificent birds for sure.










I'll put up some more as soon as the sun comes out. They aren't that far from my place.

Griz


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Good pic. Always cool to watch eagles. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice pic. Griz. I plan on going up there sometime before they leave.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*They are crafty*

Well perfect day today but the birds weren't cooperating. I guess its the cold weather but the one in the nest stayed low all day hardly even popping its head above the rim and the other one never showed up. I'm thinking 2-4 in the afternoon is the best time. The two times I've been late in the day they have both been around and active. But after 4 or so the sun gets right behind them and the side towards you is flat no color. There was some serious iron out there today.





































Sure wish I had a 600mm lens. Might have to rent one for a weekend. They shure looked good through that Nikon canon 

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*A few more*





































Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Yesterday's shots*

In addition to the short vid I did get some stills. Trying using the tripod mirror lock up and the timer this time around.










Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*More from yesterday*










Griz


----------

